# ملف عن كيفية تصميم تكييف المستشفيات



## ابن العميد (25 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
هذا ملف بخصوص تصميم تكييف هواء المستشفيات حسب المعايير 
دا جزء أول وان شاء الله اجهز باقي الاجزاء بحيث اللي مشتغلش في المستشفيات تكون معلومات مفيده ليه 
وقااااااااااااااااااابل للنقاش عشان نوصل لافضل الحلول:7:
وجزاكم الله خيرا
الرابط اهوه (غرف العمليات)
http://www.4shared.com/file/gxrtUirp/____1.html


----------



## ahmed cod (25 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا...جاري التحميل


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسة
:28:

​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أكتوبر 2013)

عدنا
بعد الاطلاع
احسنت يا هندسة و بارك الله فيك
نأمل التكرم بإرسال مخططات الاسكيمتك ديجرام الموضحة فى العرض كاملة لانو واضح انها من النوع الممتاز ولى رغبة فى التعمق فيها

و لى تعقيب على عدة نقاط

​
1- نوع الدفيوزر فى الصورة الخاصة بغرفة العمليات سويرل و هذا النوع يخلط الهواء بشدة على شكل دوامة و لا يعطى لامينر فلو و ينصح بجروب e .
2- معدل تغيير الهواء 12 لغرف العمليات فى حالة الهواء الجديد قليل جدا و قد تم تعديله فى الاكواد الجديدة ليصبح الحد الادنى 15
3- الرطوبة النسبية تم تخفيض الحد الادنى لها الى 20 بدلا من 30
4- عدد مراحل الفلترة 3 و هى ابتدائى جى 3 و باج اف 9 و نهائى اتش 14
5- سرعة الهواء عند الجرلة لا تزيد عن 30 قدم على الدقيقة حسب توصيات الاشرى
6- كمية الهواء اللازمة لتحقيق الضغط الموجب بغرف العمليات فى حدود 300 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة و لا يجب ان تقل عن 200 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة فى اى حال حسب تعليمات اشرى باشا.
7- درجة الحرارة بغرفة العمليات تبدء من 20 بدلا من 22 و بعض الاطباء يطلبها 18 و يجب اخذ ذلك فى الاعتبار عند حساب ملف التبريد


----------



## ابن العميد (25 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
شكرا علي المرور يا شباب
م محمد ميك انا سعيد جدا انك حطيت تعليقاتك لانها بتدل علي اهتمامك بالموضوع بشكل كبير انا هبتدي بالحديث عن النقاط اللي حضرتك طرحتها:

1.نوع الديفيوزر احنا عندنا A-B-C-D-E الاحرف A-E تدل علي الديفيوزرات اللي بتتركب في السقف و"دا مناسبه لغرف العمليات والمرضي" A بيرمي الهوا افقي و E بيرمي رأسي -وباقي الاحرف بتتركب ارضي او قريب من الارض عشان كده ما بنستخدمهاش في الغرف دي
بالنسبه للديفيوزر اللي في الصورة "سويرل"هو مستخدم في غرف العمليات لانه من نوع Unidirectional flow-high Induction بصراحه انا كمان دورت عالنت ولقيت غرف عمليات كتير مستخدماه 
2.معدل تغيير الهواء عندك حق لقيتها 15 مرة فعلا للهواء الجديد ككل -انا عندي الكتاب قديم شوية لو عندك حاجه جديدة يبقي كرمتنا
3.بالنسبه للرطوبة انا لقيت نسب مختلفه من 30:60 % و 45:55 % وفي الكتاب اللي معايا من 40:70% وبحد ادني 30% وممكن توصل ل95% في غرف المرضي المصابين بالحروق"تخيل"
4.عدد الفلاتر واحد عند الماكينة فوق وواحد فوق الديفيوزر مباشرة بالنسبه لغرف العمليات
5.سرعة الهواء أقل من 50fpm علي مستوي سرير المريض وفي مصابين الحرائق تكون أقل من 30fpm 
6.بالنسبة للضغط بيعتمد علي ضغط الممر وبيكون اعلي منه ب2.5 باسكال او 0.01 انش مياه "كنت تقصد ايه ب 200:300 سي اف ام" علي المتر مربع مثلا؟؟؟
7.درجه حرارة الغرفه بشكل عام من 20:22.8 سيليزيوس بس في عمليات القلب ممكن توصل ل15.6 سيليزيوس وترجع في نفس العملية يرفعوها الي 25.6 سيليزية هي وعمليات زرع الاعضاء 


انا سعيد جدا انك علقت واحب جدا انك تتابع معانا باقي المشاركات حضرتك وباقي الاخوه المهندسين


----------



## eng.amoudi (25 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس على الطرح الرائع


----------



## ابن العميد (25 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا علي المرور يا امودي


----------



## mahmood mrbd (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير..هذا موضوع مهم.. ننتظر مثل هذه المشاركات القيمة والمهمة وصاحبة الخبرة.. جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك..تم التحميل ولنا معك لقاء للسؤال بعد الاطلاع على الموضوع


----------



## sherifaziz (26 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن العميد و moh mech انتم بجد ناس جاااااامدة اوووى ربنا يجزيكم خير على العلم ده كلها انا استفدت منكم كتيييييير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 أكتوبر 2013)

[جزاكما الله خيرا عود محمود يابن العميد لقد فجرت بالونة المعلومات المخبأة لدي زميلنا الكريم بطبعه م محمد عبد الرحيم 
حوار أستاذين كان فين من زمان 
طوروا الحوار لتزيد الفائدة 
كلنا في حاجة لهذه الحوارات و المعلومات القيمة


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (26 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله بجهودكم وزادكم علما


----------



## ابن العميد (26 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا علي المرور يا م محمود وشريف عزيز ونورتونا والله
يابشمهندس صبري محمد ميك هو اللي يعلمنا ويشرفنا انك بتابع الموضوع لانه هيبقي فيه اثراء اكثر للحوار ... وانا موجود علي الملتقي بس مكنتش بعلق علي المواضيع كتير غير بس متابعه إدارية علي قد حالي :56:


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (26 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله بجهودكم وزادكم علما.... افدتمونا بعلمكم ونفي حقكم بدعائنا


----------



## mohd kate (26 أكتوبر 2013)

هل من المفروض استخدام الدكت للهواء الراجع returne duct ?? شكرا لكم


----------



## ابن العميد (26 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا علي المرور
طبعا لازم ويكون الدكت متصل بجريل السحب


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (26 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم يا أخواني وجزاكم خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## zizo_mam (27 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## toktok66 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن العميد قال:


> شكرا علي المرور
> طبعا لازم ويكون الدكت متصل بجريل السحب



ليه طيب هوصله متفقناش على كده ؟!!
طيب هعزله ولا مش مهم ؟!!
طيب لو قولنا انه هيتوصل في الغرف وعندي احساس كده علشان اقدر اتحكم في الضغط هل الكلام ده برضوا هيتعمل في حاله الممرات corridors؟؟!!


----------



## محمد السعيد نور (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرااااا


----------



## nofal (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وأرجو أن يكون فى هذا الملف فائدة


----------



## ابن العميد (28 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا علي المرور
اخي توكتوك هواء غرف العمليات منفصل عن باقي الغرف وبيتدور وحده
بالنسبه لعزله بيتم عزله عشان تحافظ علي حرارته ما ترتفعش وتحتاج حمل اعلي للتبريد
الممرات بتبقي نفس المستوي بتاع ضغط الغرفه طالما ما اتعملش بوابات غلق عشان تفصلهم عن غرف العمليات


----------



## mahmood mrbd (28 أكتوبر 2013)

لماذا نضع كرلين واحد عالي صغير والاخر قريب من الارض اكبر؟ وكيف اقسم كمية الهواء المسحوب بين الاثنين؟ وما هي السرعة المطلوبة للهواء المسحوب؟ وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohamed mech (30 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا علي المرور يا شباب
> م محمد ميك انا سعيد جدا انك حطيت تعليقاتك لانها بتدل علي اهتمامك



نأمل التكرم بإرسال مخططات الاسكيمتك ديجرام الموضحة فى العرض


----------



## اسامة عوض الشامى (31 أكتوبر 2013)

السادة الزملاء
عندى سؤال مبالنسبة للجدول الخاص بمعدلات تغيير الهواء فى غرف المستشفيات يوجد عامودين بالجدول هما 
Minimum total air change per hour
Minimum air change of outdoor

والسؤال هو : ما هو الفرق بين العامودين و هل هذا يتنافى مع ان تكون غرف العمليات ذات هواء كلى متغير 
حير بالنسبة لغرف العمليات


----------



## ronaldomedo (31 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا وارجو من المهندسين الكبار استكمال الموضوع حتى تعم الفاشدة على الجميع

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 أكتوبر 2013)

و نحن في حضرة الخبراء عن جد 
و بمناسبة عدد مرات تغيير الهواء في الأماكن المختلفة مطلوب جدول جامع لها مع المصدر 
أنا لدي جدولين استخدمتهما في محاضرات ألقيتها عن معدات تحريك الهواء و لكنهما يعطيان عدد الدقائق اللازمة لإحداث تغيير واحد لهواء الحيز أو المكان و ترجع تقسم 60 على عدد الدقائق لتحصل على عدد مرات تغيير الهواء خلال ساعة


----------



## mohamed mech (1 نوفمبر 2013)

اسامة عوض الشامى قال:


> السادة الزملاء
> عندى سؤال مبالنسبة للجدول الخاص بمعدلات تغيير الهواء فى غرف المستشفيات يوجد عامودين بالجدول هما
> Minimum total air change per hour
> Minimum air change of outdoor
> ...


الخلاصة انه توجد دراسة معمول بها تفيد بأن استخدام هواء كلى جديد او هواء راجع مع هيبا فلتر يؤدى الى نفس النتيجة
لذلك فإن الدول التى تهتم بالطاقة تفضل استخدام هواء راجع مع هيبا فلتر بكمية تعادل Minimum total air change per hour 
و كمية هواء جديد تعادل عدد المرات المذكورة فى الجدول Minimum air change of outdoor
بغرض توفير الطاقة
اما فى الدول الاخرى و منها نحن نفضل هواء كلى جديد مع هيبا فلتر لضمان عدم التلوث و السبب الاساسى يرجع الى جودة عملية تعقيم و فلترة الهواء و تحقيق اشتراطات جودة الهواء و منع انتقال العدوى
يعنى حرص زائد بسبب احتمال وجود تقصير فى احد الجوانب الاخرى


----------



## mahmood mrbd (1 نوفمبر 2013)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> لماذا نضع كرلين واحد عالي صغير والاخر قريب من الارض اكبر؟ وكيف اقسم كمية الهواء المسحوب بين الاثنين؟ وما هي السرعة المطلوبة للهواء المسحوب؟ وجزاك الله كل الخير



السبب يا اخوان؟


----------



## ابن العميد (1 نوفمبر 2013)

يعني ايه كرلين؟؟
بالنسبة للمهندس محمد ميك "انا جايب عامه الصور من النت :81:


----------



## ابن العميد (1 نوفمبر 2013)

مهندس محمد ميك...
كمية الهواء النقي اعرف انها بتتحدد بناءا علي جداول اشري للمستشفيات والتطبيقات الصناعية للهواء وامثال هذة المراجع 
وحصل حوار بيني وبين بعض المهندسين القداما في تكييف المستشفيات وحاولت اعرف ليه 100% علي طول في غرف العمليات هواء نقي وجابها منين وكمان بيدور الهوا 60 مرة علي الاقل في الساعة ... ملقتش رد كافي ووافي علي اللي موجود في المراجع... 
بالنسبة للمهندس اسامة عوض الشامي: عامود الOutdoor air لو لقيت فيه 5 ولقيت في العامود اللي جنبه 20 اقسم 5/20 يطعللك 25% نسبه الهواء الجديد من اجمالي الهواء المطلوب للغرفه


----------



## fatma ibrahim (2 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على الاستفادة


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (15 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه ونود استكمال الموضوع بشرح مستفيض فى تكييف المستشفيات


----------



## عبده جقي (15 مارس 2014)

المشكلة انو الطريقة صح ولكن الطرق الحديثة كان يجب ان يتم تركيب هيبا فلتر خاص بغرف العمليات نقاوة الهواء 99.99 % وذلك لالتقاط البكتريا والجراثيم التي بالهواء كي لاتنتقل الى المرضى لاحقا وعلى فكرا ان مختص بدرسة غرفة العمليات ونفذت بحلب غرف عمليات لمستشفىيات كثيره منها مشفى سلوم وقمت بدرسة معامل ادوية منها معمل كسبار وشعباني وقد اشرفت على التفيذ ايضا وانا حاليا اعمل باكبر شركة تكييف مركزي بلبنان وكالة goodmanمكي لايظ احد الزملاء المشاركيين انني جديد بالمصلحة انني اعمل بمجال التكييف المركزي من 22 عام 
واجابة على احدا التساؤلات ليه 100 % هي الطريقة القديمة لانها تقوم بادخال مزيد من الجراثيم والبكتريا الى غرف العمليات وبالاضافة الى تحقيق نسبة الضغوط وبالاضافة الى تطبيق كل غرفة عمليات ahu مستقلة عن الاخرا كي يتم استخدام فقط غرفة العلميات المراد استخدامها وليس كل الغرف عند تشغيل ahu الاساسية


----------



## abdelsalamn (27 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Mansourxa (28 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه.
اتمنى ان نستخدم اللغه العربيه الفصحى حتى لا تندثر


----------



## kingstone1 (29 أغسطس 2014)

رائع ومهم


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (7 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك اللله فيك


----------



## mohamedkoster (12 يناير 2015)

شكراا لمجهودك ... يا ريت لو معاك اي ملف يوضح اساليب التهوية الطبيعية داخل الستشفيات .. و شكراا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يناير 2015)

نرجو التكرم بتفعيل الرابط او استبداله برابط جديد 
وفقكم الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يناير 2015)

عبده جقي قال:


> المشكلة انو الطريقة صح ولكن الطرق الحديثة كان يجب ان يتم تركيب هيبا فلتر خاص بغرف العمليات نقاوة الهواء 99.99 % وذلك لالتقاط البكتريا والجراثيم التي بالهواء كي لاتنتقل الى المرضى لاحقا وعلى فكرا ان مختص بدرسة غرفة العمليات ونفذت بحلب غرف عمليات لمستشفىيات كثيره منها مشفى سلوم وقمت بدرسة معامل ادوية منها معمل كسبار وشعباني وقد اشرفت على التفيذ ايضا وانا حاليا اعمل باكبر شركة تكييف مركزي بلبنان وكالة goodmanمكي لايظ احد الزملاء المشاركيين انني جديد بالمصلحة انني اعمل بمجال التكييف المركزي من 22 عام
> واجابة على احدا التساؤلات ليه 100 % هي الطريقة القديمة لانها تقوم بادخال مزيد من الجراثيم والبكتريا الى غرف العمليات وبالاضافة الى تحقيق نسبة الضغوط وبالاضافة الى تطبيق كل غرفة عمليات ahu مستقلة عن الاخرا كي يتم استخدام فقط غرفة العلميات المراد استخدامها وليس كل الغرف عند تشغيل ahu الاساسية



السلام عليكم زميلنا العزيز 
أسعدني مشاركتكم و انت قامة و خبرة نحتاجها جميعا بارك الله لك 
نحن في انتظار عطاءاتك القيمة و اقبلنا طلابا في مدرستك العامرة بالخبرة و الدراسة و أنا أول طلابك 
سعداء بوجودك بيننا في المنتدي وازداد خبراؤنا بوجودك معنا فالمهندس أسامة ( ابن العميد ) و المهندس محمد عبد الرحيم mohamed mech خبيران و معلمان نعترف لهم بالجميل وحقهم علينا ان ندعوا لهم و لكم و لكل من يساهم في تعليمنا بالتكريم و التشريف و التوفيق من رب العباد


----------



## AHMADBHIT (13 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسة


----------



## fares619 (13 يناير 2015)

مجهود طيب 11​


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (29 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام سمير عبد الر (4 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير وننتظر باقى اقسام المستشفى


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (30 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## على عدوس (19 نوفمبر 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع غاية فى الروعه و افادني كثيرا


----------



## على عدوس (21 نوفمبر 2018)

هل ممكن تحديث الرابط اخي الكريم


----------



## ابن العميد (21 نوفمبر 2018)

انا بحاول ادور على الملف مش لاقيه عندي... ياريت لو لحد من السادة المهندسين عنده الملف يشاركه معانا


----------



## محمود محمد حازم (20 يناير 2019)

هل ممكن اعادة رفع الملف لان الرابط لايعمل وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## salehshati (25 يناير 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Invalid link[/FONT]
للاسف يرجع اعاده رفعه


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (22 فبراير 2019)

بداية وجدت نفسى غارقا فى كم المعلومات المعطاة "ابن العميد" أرجو رفع الملف مرة أخرى أو إعادة تفعيله او وضعه على هيئة مرفقات
وشكرا لك نحن بحاجة لهؤلاء الأساتذة


----------



## محمدفتتحى (23 فبراير 2019)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (1 مارس 2019)

نرجو إعادة رفع الملف


----------

